# sugar



## g-13 (Feb 6, 2007)

is it true that sugar helps plants? if so can it be used in hydro? or is there a nutrient that has the right amount of sugar in it?


----------



## jb247 (Feb 7, 2007)

I use black strap molassas in my final 4 waterings of flower...sweeten's up that vital growth period, while the plant is putting on weight. Sugar is a great grow additive, but the more unprocessed sugars work the best. I grow in soil, but I'm sure one of our hydro buddies will pipe up soon.


----------



## KADE (Feb 7, 2007)

There are types of glucose that are awesome for taste and puttin on pounds... pure blackstrap molasses has all the sugary additives a plant can use...


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 8, 2007)

How much should one mix to be safe in a DWC setup?


----------



## Hick (Feb 8, 2007)

Growers resources....an in depth tutorial right there carribean


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 8, 2007)

Hyrdro use 1 tsp unsulphured blackstrap molasses per gallon during flush.  I agree with using it only at the end.  

Molasses is unrefined sugar which is a combo of glucose and fructose.

There are other sugars avail but very costly.  Bananamana is one that comes to mind.  Very pricey, 50$ a gallon!


----------



## Elephant Man (Feb 8, 2007)

Molasses = K and traces and sometimes a little N...I use dry soluable in my soil.  Mad activator of my soillife.


----------



## MJ20 (Feb 9, 2007)

Oooo...thanks


----------



## KADE (Feb 9, 2007)

Molasses is HUGE.... molasses... superthrive... and something REALLY overlooked... pineoil... tryin to get some in my area now... but saw a persons grow thas grows exactly like me.. but adde teh pineoil supplement... WOW... smelled like shoepolish but didn't it EVER work...


----------



## Towelie (Feb 12, 2007)

Would molassas clog up a pump in an aeroponics system?


----------

